

Survivorship Bias and UX - dnichols
http://blog.trickl.co/post/68619040741/survivorship-bias-and-ux

======
hyperpape
Connecting survivorship bias to UX is a nice idea, but the post doesn't
provide any examples of what you'd look at differently with this idea in hand,
and I can't come up with any off the top of my head.

